# Thanks for Listening!!!



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Just want to thank everyone for taking the time at all of the events this year, and going through the effort to get into the car, and give it listen. I know getting into and out of the car is a little difficult (and building it redefined the term _crawling under the dash _for me), but hey... It's a race car with an audio system in it. At least it has doors... Letting as many people as possible enjoy the car is exactly what it was designed to do. 

I also appreciate the comments and critiques on how the system sounds. Feedback from as many listeners as possible is a very important part of the process in refining the system. The front stage system is working really well already, but it is very different from anything that has been used in car audio before, at least that I know of, and I'll be tweaking and fine tuning the sound for a while. I spent about an hour since the Finals working on a couple of things that were mentioned from a couple of people that heard it there, and the stage got several inches wider and deeper. Again, thanks for the comments!

And, I am especially glad that so many of the DIYMA forum members have gotten heavily into the SQ competition scene. You guys and gals are definitely the new blood we have been looking for over the past several years. We need a lot more like you!

And special thanks to Robert, Doug, Greg, Fred, Rick, Ben, Chris, Gary, Jeff, David, Jorge, Moe, Jeff, Eddie, Bob, and Manville for the help with setting up and/or tuning the car, promoting some great shows, working the car at shows, helping with the SQ seminars, etc. this year. You guys are awesome!

Hope to see all of you soon!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mark Eldridge said:


> Just want to thank everyone for taking the time at all of the events this year, and going through the effort to get into the car, and give it listen. I know getting into and out of the car is a little difficult (and building it redefined the term _crawling under the dash _for me), but hey... It's a race car with an audio system in it. At least it has doors... Letting as many people as possible enjoy the car is exactly what it was designed to do.
> 
> I also appreciate the comments and critiques on how the system sounds. Feedback from as many listeners as possible is a very important part of the process in refining the system. The front stage system is working really well already, but it is very different from anything that has been used in car audio before, at least that I know of, and I'll be tweaking and fine tuning the sound for a while. I spent about an hour since the Finals working on a couple of things that were mentioned from a couple of people that heard it there, and the stage got several inches wider and deeper. Again, thanks for the comments!
> 
> ...


We should be thanking you!! The car sounded great. I just wish it wasn't as noisy in there so I could really do some serious listening. I just might have to make the trip north to get a quiet session with it. 

Jason


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

it was great to meet the man I've been reading about for over several decades in car audio mag's....the seminar was great (wish I could Have stayed both days) and that car sounds awesome!!!!! it was really fun to get in and out of for me also, a copy of that T-town disc would be nice


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I need to make sure I stretch before getting in there again.

I really want to hear some Pink Floyd along with some Old School Electronic-based R&B on that system.

Good Luck with the tuning.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Pleasure is all ours, Mark. See you soon my friend, one way or another. We are having another meet and greet on Dec 6th at my house if you have the time. You got my numbers.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Any plans for future SQ seminars Mark?


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Mark, It was a pleasure to meet you. I didn't get to listen, but look forward to a future opportunity. It's people like you (and your creations) that keep us n00bs inspired. Keep up the good work!

James


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I was doing a search for "Mark Eldridge" on Google to see if I could find any more info on his car, when it came up with a bunch of stuff about a Mark Eldridge Arrested...

I was wondering if anyone had any links to his vehicle. I gather from posts I've read, that he has something (the quote I saw was "it's a racecar with a stereo system in it...") besides the 4Runner.

Thanks

Jay


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

JayinMI said:


> I was doing a search for "Mark Eldridge" on Google to see if I could find any more info on his car, when it came up with a bunch of stuff about a Mark Eldridge Arrested...
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any links to his vehicle. I gather from posts I've read, that he has something (the quote I saw was "it's a racecar with a stereo system in it...") besides the 4Runner.
> 
> ...


Jay,

Go peep the USACi final pics thread. You'll see pics of a Nascar that belongs to Mark.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

You have not lived till you hear Mark's Cup car. I am still grinning ear to ear.
Wayne


----------

